# Cockatiel blog!



## Siaarn (Feb 24, 2011)

This isn't my blog, but I found it recently and it's really great! Don't mind the misleading title..

http://yousuredolovecock.tumblr.com/

They post great photos and videos of cockatiels and other birds


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aaaah that title almost got me :rofl:

Definitely following this blog. Thank you!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> Aaaah that title almost got me :rofl:
> 
> Definitely following this blog. Thank you!


:roflh geez that title
It really is a cute blog thing though!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

looks good!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

LOL....that title is too much.


----------

